# Corsair LL120RGB Lüfter flackern



## ThiluLP (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe 3 LL 120 RGB Lüfter im Pack mit der LightningNodePro gekauft. Dann nach ein paar Wochen gingen die Farben der Lüfter nicht mehr wie ich es eingestellt hatte, sondern alles flackerte nur noch. (YouTube) Dann bekam ich eine neue LightningNodePro, doch das Problem bestand weiterhin. Nun bekam ich einen neuen RGB HUB und auch das brachte nix. Hat jemand noch Tipps. Das Problem tritt direkt beim Start auf was bedeutet, das es nicht an der Software liegen kann. Denkt ihr es kann am Netzteil liegen??? Wegen der Spannung oder Ampere (Habe auch die 2Strom-Pins der PWM Lüfter an das Netzteil angeschlossen)??? Sind vllt. die Leitungen halt überlastet??? Habe das System Power9 mit 600W.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar....


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. Februar 2019)

2 Pin PWM Lüfter?! PWM Lüfter haben einen 4 Pin Stecker. Oder was meinst du mit "2Strom-Pins"?

Der Verbrauch der Lüfter sollte deinem Netzteil nichts ausmachen.


----------



## ThiluLP (24. Februar 2019)

Ja die haben 4Pins aber die 2 die für den Strom verantwortlich sind, sind am Netzteil und die anderen am Mainboard, da 6 Lüfter per Adapter an einem Mainboard Pin von Ampere her zu viel für das Mainboard wäre.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. Februar 2019)

Ich steig da nicht durch...

Die LL120RGB Lüfter müssten 2 Kabel haben... Einen für das PWM Signel einen für das RGB Signal... Richtig? Die Stecker für RGB sind an der LightningNodePRO? Und was für ein RGB Hub?

Welcher Stecker ist jetzt wo angeschlossen? Und wieso jetzt 6 Lüfter? Oben steht was von 3 Lüftern? Hast du die Lüfter am Netzteil über einen Adapter angeschlossen? Laufen die jetzt auf voller Drehzahl? Oder hast du dir da was selber gebastelt? Weil die 2Pins (12Volt) vom PWM Stecker sind am Netzteil und PWM Signal und Tacho Signal sind am Board?

Die Hardware aus deinem Profil ist aktuell?


----------



## ThiluLP (24. Februar 2019)

Also... habe die LED-Kabel der Lüfter ganz normal an den HUB angeschlossen und den an die Lightning Node Pro, Dann habe ich an diesen 

Akasa PC-Luefter Y-Kabel [5x PC-Luefter Stecker 4pol. - 1x PC-Luefter Buchse 4pol., IDE-Strom-Stecker 4pol.] 0.45m Schwarz, A006 | voelkner - direkt guenstiger 

Splitter noch einen Y-Splitter rangemacht und die Lüfter dran angeschlossen. Dann den Molex ans Netzteil und den anderen an einen PWM Mainboard Anschluss. Habe 3 Silent Wings 3 und 3 LL120RGB an dem Splitter.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2019)

evilgrin68 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steig da nicht durch...


Das mit dem Splitter ist korrekt angeschlossen und sollte auch nichts mit den LEDs zu tun haben, da diese separat mit Spannung versorgt und gesteuert werden.
Der Splitter nimmt durch die zwei Pins + und - nur die Spannung per Netzteil und die anderen Adern mit PWM und Tacho gehen zum Mainboard. PWM Lüfter haben immer 12v anliegen daher kann die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil bezogen werden und die Regelung findet dann mittels PWM-Signal statt. Die Drehzahl wird dann nur durch ein Lüfter ans Mainboard übergeben.


----------



## ThiluLP (24. Februar 2019)

Ja das weiß ich ja. Bin halt nur wegen den LED`s ratlos. Habe am ersten Anschluss an der LNP die LED-Strips und am zweiten die Lüfter. Die LED`s gehen ohne Lüfter angeschlossen perfekt, Schliße ich die Lüfter an, gehen diese und die LED-Strips nicht mehr. Habe auch schon an der LNP die Anschlüsse getauscht.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2019)

Kenne die Lüfter nicht, daher kann ich zu den LEDs nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## ThiluLP (24. Februar 2019)

Ok... denke es hängt mit dem Netzteil zusammen....


----------



## HAZEzz (8. Juni 2019)

Die Dinger flackern bei mir auch ab und zu 100euro für 3 Lüfter dann so ein Mist  Alles nach Plan angeschlossen Icue oder Corsair Link Problem bleibt ....komisch das beim Rainbow Effekt das Problem nicht auftritt ;D RGB ist scheinbar doch nicht immer so cool


----------

